# Link Trade for those with websites?



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Please sticky mail me if you are interested in doing a link trade on your website. (a link trade means I will put your link on my page if you put my link on your page)

:angel:


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

Link trades don't do much for you if the sites are not related. I few good links are better than a bunch of irrelavent links. There is a lot that goes into search engine optimization. I paid someone a couple hundred bucks to optimize my site. It took a couple of years, now I have great placement on google and yahoo.

Check out "free pet classifieds", on Google, my ad is #4 (www.search4paws.com)

Google will actually penalize you if you have too many links that don't relate to your site.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

georgec said:


> Link trades don't do much for you if the sites are not related. I few good links are better than a bunch of irrelavent links. There is a lot that goes into search engine optimization. I paid someone a couple hundred bucks to optimize my site. It took a couple of years, now I have great placement on google and yahoo.
> 
> Check out "free pet classifieds", on Google, my ad is #4 (www.search4paws.com)
> 
> Google will actually penalize you if you have too many links that don't relate to your site.


I suspect that it's still better to have the link than to not have it, particularly when the anchor text is relevant. It shouldn't just be a bare link. It should be anchored to text containing your target keywords.


----------

